# Me & My TOGS



## digit (Sep 7, 2008)

edited


----------



## Lane (Sep 7, 2008)

LOOKS GREAT! 

I'm needing some TOG back in my life also!! 

BAH! Those soaps and molds are beautiful!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 7, 2008)

Soap looks delish! Great photos!


----------



## doolittle (Sep 7, 2008)

SUPER


----------



## IanT (Sep 7, 2008)

That looks great babe!!! awesome job!!!  i love the pic with the mint!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks great Digit.  Thanks, but the credit goes to you dearheart! 8)   You rock!  

Paul :wink:


----------



## heart of dixie soap co (Sep 7, 2008)

*togs*

congrats!

the poppy seeds are a brilliant touch. love the color!

monet


----------



## digit (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone for the nice comments.     I do appreciate it. 

Digit


----------



## boopie (Sep 9, 2008)

They absolutely stunning, digit!  Great job!!!!


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 18, 2008)

love your peppermint!


----------



## reallyrita (Sep 23, 2008)

*Me and my TOGS*

I am just seeing these today...I am playing catch-up on the forum....they are gorgeous looking soaps and so professional looking too.  The photos are very well donel.  BRAVO.....and an extra BRAVO for Soapmaker Man!!


----------



## igbabygirl (Sep 23, 2008)

May I ask what is TOG?  Your soap is beautiful and I like your molds.  I have been looking for loaf molds b/c I think they might be better then the square molds, would love to know where to get such.


----------



## digit (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone! Y'all done got me all blushing.   

Digit


----------



## Becky (Sep 24, 2008)

Isn't the TOG mini is the cutest thing! I just want to hug mine all the time  :shock:  I think DH is getting concerned...


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 25, 2008)

I need me some cool peppermint on a hot summer day. Looks beautiful and refreshing!


----------



## kallista (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the white lining in your tog?
i dont see it on the photo in the etsy shop one


----------



## digit (Oct 16, 2008)

edited

Digit


----------



## creativechef (Oct 16, 2008)

Fantabulous!  I absolutely love the bevel touch.  It kicks 'em up a notch


----------



## digit (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you creativechef!!!! 

Digit


----------



## mandolyn (Jan 13, 2009)

Becky said:
			
		

> Isn't the TOG mini is the cutest thing! I just want to hug mine all the time  :shock:  I think DH is getting concerned...



   

I wuv my TOG's too!

Hey Digit, that green is the prettiest I've seen!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh Digit that is really beautiful soap. I love it. It is just so fresh and green and pretty.
I have some peppermint essential oil, did you put some of that in that soap?
I really need togs too, I wonder if soapmaker man ships to aus?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 13, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> *I really need togs too, I wonder if soapmaker man ships to aus?*



Uh, you bet!  I have shipped many times to AU.  Ask Becky a member here who has had at least 2 TOG shipments sent "Down Under" to "Down Under" from your point of view. LOL

As the they say; No problem mate! :wink: 

SMM


----------



## digit (Jan 13, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I have some peppermint essential oil, did you put some of that in that soap?


Thank you Chrissy!! I used Tradewind's Select Shades for color, peppermint leaves for visual appeal and an FO Cool Peppermint. 



Digit


----------



## TheGardener (Jan 14, 2009)

I love my TOGs too!!  I have the baby mold that I just love for trying new soaps, and the big double log mold makes 30 perfect bars :wink: AND I have the totally wonderful cutter that saves me loads of time and wear and tear on my arm.  That cutter is so smooth and so neat.  It's beautiful......a work of art.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 14, 2009)

Thankyou Soapmaker Man, I am going over to your etsy shop to have a mosey around.
I will be sending you an order!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 15, 2009)

HI All
Soapmaker Man, I had a look around your etsy shop, there are a couple of things I would like to buy. 
My one question, I am having trouble figuring out how to work the soap beveler?


----------

